# Greedy Cat Causes a Traffic Jam



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I love GreedyCat stories.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Galen 1
Ritter 0
Greedy Cat -1

GC is going to stage a comeback.


----------

